# Der große "Wie überlebt ihr bis WAR" Treath



## Shurycain (29. Juni 2008)

Hey Ho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Herbst 2008 ist es endlich soweit !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Warhammer Online soll rauskommen* ! 

Die große Frage, die sich jeder stellt :


WIE UM GOTTEN NAMEN SOLL ICH DIE ZEIT DURCHSTEHEN ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also ich hab son coolen Abreis-Kalender, damit ich die Tage bis Herbst genau im Auge hab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Desweiteren check ich jeden Abend das WAR Forum nach News.
Außerdem bin ich noch am schwanken, welche Klasse ich nehmen soll.

So : 
*
Nun seid ihr gefragt !*

*Beschreibt wie IHR die Zeit bis Release durchsteht *!

Euer
Shury 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (29. Juni 2008)

Also wenn ich mal wieder den Newsletter sehe, neue Infos habe oder mir die Warterei zuviel wird...dann zocke ich einfach ne Runde in der Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (29. Juni 2008)

Pre Order Threads beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ernsthaft.....Die englischen WAR Seiten lesen, was sich aber ab July wohl auch reduziert aufgrund der Gildenbeta.


----------



## MadRedCap (29. Juni 2008)

Gute Frage... frag mich nochmal, bis ich jeden High-End-Content eines jeden existierenden (und erfolgreichen) MMO's erreicht hab...
Ich zock momentan an vier MMO's gleichzeitig (und NEIN, ich habe RL! Mehr als drei Stunden sitze ich pro Tag nicht vor dem Rechner!) Final Fantasy XI, Guild Wars, WoW und Age of Conan, obwohl ich letzteres bald wieder zu den Akten legen werde. Also hab ich genug zu tun, bis ich eine legitime Verkaufsversion von Warhammer Online in den Händen halten werde. Zumal hat mir AoC gezeigt, was es bringt, ein Game zu kaufen, wenn es frisch heraus gekommen ist. Wenn ich einen Monat nach Release bereits 1 GB Patches runterladen muss, hab nicht ich was falsch gemacht...

Aber ansonsten vergeht meine Zeit allein aufgrund meiner Arbeit schnell genug.


so far...


----------



## Ilunadin (29. Juni 2008)

Ich zocke ein wenig Real Life...is echt n schweres Spiel und die Story is Dreck ..das PvP-System unaugeklügelt..ABER DIE GRAFIK IS HAMMER!


----------



## Mirdoìl (29. Juni 2008)

Ich muss für nen ordentlichen computr sparen bis war kommt damit es auch flüssig läuft^^


----------



## Macaveli (29. Juni 2008)

also ich habe vorgestern wieder monkey island 1 bis 4 installiert und werde wieder alle durchzocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(hoffentlich kommt irgendwann auch der 5. teil raus)


----------



## skullboy (29. Juni 2008)

das was ich gerade mache wow zocpen und etwas geld sparen um es dann beim release passend zu haben^^


welcher
idiot
pullt
eigentlich



oder du löst dieses rätseln:

du baust ein haus und jede wand zeigt nach süden welche farbe hat der bär

ischn recht einfaches rätselt aber mal schaun


----------



## MadRedCap (29. Juni 2008)

Weiß. Das Haus steht am Nordpol.

Krieg ich jetzt nen Keks?


So far...


----------



## Trixer1 (29. Juni 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Weiß. Das Haus steht am Nordpol.
> 
> Krieg ich jetzt nen Keks?
> 
> ...



Und welche farbe hat der Bär



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (29. Juni 2008)

Das 'Weiß' am Anfang meines Post bezog sich nicht auf eine Form des Wortes Wissen...


So far...


----------



## Schlächter1 (29. Juni 2008)

Was ist ein "Treath"?


----------



## Jian (29. Juni 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> 
> Also ich hab son coolen Abreis-Kalender, damit ich die Tage bis Herbst genau im Auge hab.
> ...



Lol, aber wieso machst Dir nicht einfach nen Countdown auf Deine Seite, gibts dutzendweise im netz und
wär auch ganz praktisch für Deine Besucher, hehe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkDonald (29. Juni 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> also ich habe vorgestern wieder monkey island 1 bis 4 installiert und werde wieder alle durchzocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oha ja, Games der alten Schule 
Gute Idee, werd ich mir auch mal wieder installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zergerus (29. Juni 2008)

mhhh, wie werde ich die zeit rumbringen? ich weiss es nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. bin so begeistert von diesem game  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## di-chan (29. Juni 2008)

Ich bemale meine ganzen Warhammer Fantasy und Warhammer 40k Modelle fertig. Nächste Woche kommt ja auch noch das neue 40k Regelbuch, dann geht es wieder mit meiner Chaos Truppe auf Achse.

Übrigens war im letzten WD(150) der Public Quest mit dem Riesen, der die Zwergenfestung mit der Mine sprengt als spielbares Warhammer Szenario drin. Sehr lustige Sache und bis jetzt haben bei uns sowohl die Orks, also auch die Zwerge einmal gewonnen :-)


----------



## Kalyptus (29. Juni 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> WIE UM GOTTEN NAMEN SOLL ICH DIE ZEIT DURCHSTEHEN ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Indem ich jeden Tag im Forum aufs neue Verwundert bin, über Leute welche immer wieder die gleichen Fragen stellen und denen SUFU anscheinend nichts sagt.


----------



## Zez (29. Juni 2008)

WoW + PoP + RL + Sommerferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. Juni 2008)

mich über forentrolle beömmeln und diesen leuten fakten aufweisen, super smash bros brawl und vba sowie nosgba


----------



## FE3L-X (29. Juni 2008)

GTA 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wc3 über Battle.net und nochmal die Kampagne auf allen Schwierigkeitsstufen. Vllt pack ich auch nochmal die älteren Sachen wie D2 oder Anno aus, mal schaun. Ach ja und bevor ichs vergesse, RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so far
liebe grüße =)


----------



## Camillo70 (29. Juni 2008)

Ich trauere dass mein 6000ghz pc mit high defintion graka net geht rufe jetzt die HOTLINE an und dann wird erstmal hdro das Trial gezockt!


----------



## Grimtom (29. Juni 2008)

bis WAR kommt, Age of Conan zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer als AOC spielt, und später mit WAR anfangen wird ... bei AOC könnten wir noch bissel Unterstützung brauchen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PM an mich.


----------



## Geige (29. Juni 2008)

ich werd wow weiterspielen und vl auch mal wieder meine alten
pokemon editionen durchspielen (die rocken immer noch) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (29. Juni 2008)

Jo die rocken echt

Kensste zufällig so einen Spammer namens Valandriel?


----------



## Rayon (29. Juni 2008)

Mit der Gilde bissl WoW zocken, GTA4, DMC4, Lost Odyssey, vll auch nen FF-Teil... viel im TS, Redaktionsarbeit (hilft gut gegen langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und joa... foren lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (29. Juni 2008)

Schomal was von Sommer schlaf gehört....nein...ich auch nicht mhh ich werde bisle Wc3 zoggen Gta4 halo mhh und in den sommer ferien bin ich in Italien udn Dänemark also der herbst kommt schon xD


----------



## Walkampf (29. Juni 2008)

Hmm, wich ich die Zeit bis WAR überstehen... hmm... gute Frage... obwohl,... eigentlich garnicht mal... ich bin Beta-Tester^^


----------



## Taoru (29. Juni 2008)

Wie ich bis WAR überlebe?
Hmm...
Ich würde sagen, Essen, Trinken, Schlafen. Ja, so dürfte das gut gehen.


----------



## Hühü1 (29. Juni 2008)

hmm Worms 2 zwischen menschliche kontakte"pflegen" mein hund arbeit hm ^^ oh ich glaube ich habe garkeine zeit für WAR!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Juni 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> ......
> Ich würde sagen, Essen, Trinken, Schlafen. Ja, so dürfte das gut gehen.


Bisschen sehr spartanisch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also... Natürlich andere Spiele zocken, ansonsten... lesen, essen, feiern, saufen,
musizieren, Musik hören, durch Foren wühlen, Filme gucken, mich
über die Politik aufregen und auch die eine oder andere Stunde schlafen.


----------



## Rayon (29. Juni 2008)

stimmt, hab feiern saufen vergeessen. ach und beta spielen. wird also gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Juni 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> stimmt, hab feiern saufen vergeessen. ach und beta spielen. wird also gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt, ich hab Beta spielen vergessen, allerdings bloß die Open-Beta, wenn sie denn irgendwann mal startet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (29. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bisschen sehr spartanisch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja ich wollte ja nur hinschreiben, was ich zum Überleben bis WAR brauche, nicht was ich tuen werde. *g*


----------



## Auylio (29. Juni 2008)

Auf meiner 360 z.Z nurnoch Sidemissionen bei GTA IV, warte bis UT3 rauskommt (360) und dann kauf ich mir noch GH3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (29. Juni 2008)

Ich schlag die Zeit bis zu hoffentlich baldigen Open-Beta mit Singleplayerspielen tot und versuche bisher erfolgreich,WoW zu widerstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (29. Juni 2008)

na dann noch viel glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wems langweilig wird sollte es doch mal mit
brwosergames probieren das sind echte zeitfresser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldoran (29. Juni 2008)

ich weiß nicht wie ich die zeit überleben soll...
wahrscheinlich werde ich gelangweilt bis warhammer kommt täglich die foren absuchen und offline irgendwas spielen...


----------



## MadSquare (29. Juni 2008)

Ich spiel mit meim Clan (ist sowas wie ne Gilde) Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory. Ist ein Team-Strategy shooter basierend  auf der Quake3 Engine. Released 2003, Engine von 1998 aber Graphic viel besser als WoW. Abgesehen von Graphik natürlich rieeeesen Spielspaß, wegen 5 versch. Klassen die alle (!) gebraucht werden und Taktik die man teilw. anpassen muss.

Um mir die Zeit nebenher zu vertreiben spiel ich WoW auf nem Privat-Server wo's instant 70 nur Arena + BG gibt. Etwas langweilig aber ist ein echter Zeitfresser.

Ansonsten wollt ich mir mal Bioshock holen und Warcraft3 evtl.


----------



## Kranak90 (29. Juni 2008)

Also ich zock Archlord und Warcraft 3 im Battle.net bis WAR endlich rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juni 2008)

Maaaan.
Ich werds bestimmt nicht überleben ^^

Aber währenddessen spiel ich BF : PoE 2  und alles steamige ^^

Wolln wir gleich n Thread mit : "Wie überlebt ihr bis D3 " aufmachen? xD


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Juni 2008)

Weiter beten das endlich meine T5 Schultern dropen, fluchen weil sie es natürlich nicht tun werden, und dann halt immer im wechsel Sins of a Solar Empire, Civilization 4, Command & Conquer 3, Medievial 2 und Grid spielen, und spätestens dann sollte die WAR Open Beta angefangen haben und ich darf mit meiner Pre Order Bugs suchen ^^


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (29. Juni 2008)

Ich vertreib meine Zeit derzeitig mit Supreme Commander. Sehr schönes Strategiespiel mit vieeeel tiefe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Achso, ja...meine Gobo-Armee von Warhammer Fantasy wartet auch noch darauf fertig bemalt zu werden.


----------



## Draco1985 (30. Juni 2008)

Hmmm, da ich Mass Effect schon durch habe wird das Zeitvertreiben schwierig... Aber ich denke ich werds nochmal angehen, einfach um mir alle Achievements zu sichern die das Spiel bereithält.

Zudem hat die Ankündigung von Diablo 3 mich in Versuchung gebracht mal wieder den 2. Teil zu installieren und dem Oberteufel eins vor den schuppigen Latz zu geben. Das ist ja erfahrungsgemäß auch ein echter Zeitfresser...

Dann hab ich im Internet eine nette Bauanleitung gefunden, die ich derzeit ausprobiere: Truescale-Space Marines (sprich Maßstabs- und Artworkgetreue WH40k-Spacies)! Der erste liegt bis dato noch unbemalt vor mir und wird ein Testmodell für eine Reihe von Vitrinenmodellen.

Desweiteren hab ich (als kreativer Mensch) eine Reihe von Fanfiction-Projekten in Arbeit, die auch mal wieder nach Aufmerksamkeit schreien.

Und wenn dann noch Zeit bleibt und absolut nichts besseres zu tun ist... Dann log ich mich mal wieder in WoW ein und versuche meinen Tauren-Warri auf 70 zu spielen bevor die Beta von WAR anfängt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (30. Juni 2008)

Hmm bei mir is es ne Mischung aus:

WoW
C&C
Super Mario Galaxy
Black n White 2
Hellgate, etc
Spiele alle Spiele eigentlich nur sporadisch und hoffe immernoch das War erst November/Dezember erscheint.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (1. Juli 2008)

Sport ! xD Fit machen, damit man, wenn WAR rauskommt, auch bisserl gammeln kann °_°.
Sonst natürlich auch noch über Wii, etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So far,
CriticaL

War is coming...


----------



## wildshadow (1. Juli 2008)

ich würd gern das machen was demolition man gemacht hat... --> und lerne stricken und nähn und stopfen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

eigentlich mach ich genau das was CriticaL Nero tut tut. (ne nich eisnbahn fahrn...sondern fitznetz) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


damit ich auch mal groß und stark werde und im eiswürfl lande

und wer den film nicht geguckt hat... selbst schuld


----------



## Unrael (2. Juli 2008)

Indem ich Warhammer spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sowohl 40k als auch fantasy.
(tabletop btw.)

Bei 40k die Hexenjäger, sowas wie die Inquisition der zukunft
Bei Fantasy Waldelfen...
die es leider nicht bei WAR geben wird...
Vielleicht kommt es in einem der Addons, genug Stoff gibts jedenfalls, vor allem die Wandlersippe wäre interessant.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (2. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab ne tolle Zwischenganglösung gefunden und die nennt sich AoC!
Bis WAR draussen sit eigent sich das Spiel prima. 
Aber ich kanns auch kaum mehr abwarten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War is coming! 
Lang kanns ja nicht mehr dauern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Höllensturz (2. Juli 2008)

ichichich ähhh...ähhh...ähhh...

erstmal in sinnlose antworten geben! ein guter anfang...und...
GTAIV spielen ja guut...undund...
lesen, vieleicht ein wenig essen...ähh...
hab ich schon sinnlose sachen machen gesagt?....
und natürlich GTAIV über xbox live zocken^^


----------



## mantigore666 (2. Juli 2008)

ich will nicht unken ...  aber überlegt euch schon mal, was ihr macht, OBWOHL war rauskommt...
ich erinnere mich da stark an ein "shadowrun"-game...  ich war absoluter fan von allem, was mit
shadowrun zu tun hatte - tabletop, pen-and-paper und romane ... und dann kam das spiel...
öhm...  man könnte es mit einer schaufel im garten vergraben, aber dann schädigts auch noch 
die umwelt....

je grösser die vorlage, desto grösser die chance, dass sie es versauen ...  selbst blizz ist ja seiner 
eigenen vorlage auch nicht gerecht geworden...  in wow gibts ne menge "storyverbiegungen", die
trotzdem nicht funktionieren....

ich mag das warhammer-universum, wenn ich auch mehr auf 40k stehe, aber es sollte anfang des jahres
kommen, beta lief an und die war SO scheisse, dass es verschoben wurde ...  und verschoben wurde...
und sicher auch wieder verschoben werden wird...
also fanbois ´n´ -girls...  ball flach halten, um eine anständige umsetzung beten und ich drück euch
die daumen :-)


----------



## Taissa`- (2. Juli 2008)

WAAAGH !

Ich vertreib mir die Zeit mit Dark Age of Camelot.
Nochmal n bischen RvR machen um direkt dick durchzustarten in WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (2. Juli 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> ich will nicht unken ...  aber überlegt euch schon mal, was ihr macht, OBWOHL war rauskommt...
> ich erinnere mich da stark an ein "shadowrun"-game...  ich war absoluter fan von allem, was mit
> shadowrun zu tun hatte - tabletop, pen-and-paper und romane ... und dann kam das spiel...
> öhm...  man könnte es mit einer schaufel im garten vergraben, aber dann schädigts auch noch
> die umwelt....



Shadowrun war/ist ein Härtefall. Da hätte auch jeder andere Name draufstehen können und das hätte keinen Unterschied gemacht - das Spiel war einfach ein Sci-Fi-Shooter mit Orks und Elfen. Da wurde gar nicht erst VERSUCHT das Universum en Detail wiederzugeben. Solche Tendenzen sehe ich bei WAR bisher nicht, was aber auch daran liegen mag dass es Shadowrun als Multiplayer-Shooter an den Möglichkeiten mangelte die P&P-Welt richtig umzusetzen. Ein RPG hat da schon mehr Freiheiten.



> je grösser die vorlage, desto grösser die chance, dass sie es versauen ...



Das ist natürlich wahr und ich bin auch nicht begeistert davon wie die Umsetzung teilweise aussieht (IMO eindeutig zu freundlich und nicht düster genug). Aber man sollte so fair sein und das Spiel so unvoreingenommen wie möglich betrachten.

Jemand der an ein Spiel mit dem Vorsatz herangeht es mit seiner Kritik in der Luft zu zerreissen sobald es erscheint nützt ebensowenig wie ein notorischer Fanboy.



> selbst blizz ist ja seiner
> eigenen vorlage auch nicht gerecht geworden...
> in wow gibts ne menge "storyverbiegungen", die
> trotzdem nicht funktionieren....



Das ist der Nachteil, wenn man eine Story aus dem eigenen Hause umsetzt.

Bei WAR hängt da ja Games Workshop mit dran und die verteidigen ihr Universum mit Klauen und Zähnen gegen alles was ihm schaden könnte (ich werfe hier zum wiederholten Mal das Damnatus-Projekt in die Runde, das eben daran gescheitert ist dass GW geradezu paranoid ist in Bezug auf Dritte, die was mit ihrem Material anstellen wollen). Da wird es sehr schwer für Mythic im Hintergrund rumzupfuschen und Sachen zu verbiegen. Zwar wurden kleinere Zugeständnisse ja schon gemacht (männliche Zauberer bei den Dunkelelfen z.B.), aber solchen Kram wie Sci-Fi-Einflüsse (siehe WoW-BC) wird es in WAR niemals geben - oder nur über GWs Firmenleiche.



> ich mag das warhammer-universum, wenn ich auch mehr auf 40k stehe, aber es sollte anfang des jahres
> kommen, beta lief an und die war SO scheisse, dass es verschoben wurde ...  und verschoben wurde...
> und sicher auch wieder verschoben werden wird...



Ich weiß nicht wieso sich dieses Gerücht so hartnäckig hält... Die Verschiebung rührt nicht daher dass das Spiel "scheiße" ist, sondern dass noch daran gefeilt wird. Es wurde mehrfach gesagt dass man das Spiel im Grunde jetzt schon veröffentlichen könnte, aber dass Mythic noch mehr Zeit für Detailarbeiten haben wollte. Zumindest das Grundgerüst steht und bleibt auch stehen. Also sollte es zum Zeitpunkt des Jahreswechsels "Scheiße" gewesen sein, dann wird es das auch bei Release sein.

Ich würde auf Kritik von (angeblichen) Beta-Teilnehmern übrigens erst nach dem Fall der NDA etwas geben. Jetzt melden sich nämlich primär die zu Wort denen ihr Account eh egal ist und für die eine Beta-Accountsperrung kein Verlust ist. Die, die das Spiel mögen und in der Beta bleiben wollen halten sich noch bedeckt. Insofern haben wir eine noch eher einseitig-negative Berichterstattung.



> also fanbois ´n´ -girls...  ball flach halten, um eine anständige umsetzung beten und ich drück euch
> die daumen :-)



Dazu von mir als bekennendem BSG-Fan nur ein knappes:

"So say we all!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (2. Juli 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> ich mag das warhammer-universum, wenn ich auch mehr auf 40k stehe, aber es sollte anfang des jahres
> kommen, beta lief an und die war SO scheisse, dass es verschoben wurde ...  und verschoben wurde...
> und sicher auch wieder verschoben werden wird...



Na so ein Glück das die AoC-Beta so erfolgreich war^^


----------



## exec85 (2. Juli 2008)

Also ich würde mich zufrieden geben wenn ich endlich mal meinen Bety Key eingeben dürfte und spielen dürfte... solangsam geht mir die unendliche warterei und hinauszögern der Beta (für die leute mit der Collectors edition) nämlich aufe nüsse...

*sollte irgendjemand geil drauf sein die collectors edition (beta key, vorzeitiger spieleinstieg,...) von mir zu kaufen soll er sich melden*


----------



## yilmo (2. Juli 2008)

Ich halte es nicht aus ich glaube ich werde mich umbringen.


----------



## Serroo (2. Juli 2008)

WoW und so was in der Art. Wahrscheinlich auch mal auf www.war-europe.de lesen.
Einfach warten..........
...............................
...............................
...............................
...............................
...............................
...............................
...............................
...............................
...............................
und weiter warten.....
...............................
...............................
...............................
...............................
...............................
...............................
...............................
...............................
...............................


Und dann kommt es und ich freu mich °.°


----------



## Aldaric87 (2. Juli 2008)

exec85 schrieb:


> Also ich würde mich zufrieden geben wenn ich endlich mal meinen Bety Key eingeben dürfte und spielen dürfte... solangsam geht mir die unendliche warterei und hinauszögern der Beta (für die leute mit der Collectors edition) nämlich aufe nüsse...
> 
> *sollte irgendjemand geil drauf sein die collectors edition (beta key, vorzeitiger spieleinstieg,...) von mir zu kaufen soll er sich melden*



More QQ plz!


----------



## exec85 (2. Juli 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> More QQ plz!


----------



## Liubei (2. Juli 2008)

ich werde mir viele foren etc. durchlesen mir videos anschauen über war und nebenbei noch

gta 4
racedriver grid
wwe vs. smackdown raw 2008 spielen

wenn meine 3 wochen urlaub um sind werd ich wieder arbeit gehen und dann mal gucken, ich hoffe ja es kommt ende sempteber raus *g*


----------



## Ogryn (2. Juli 2008)

Ich werd noch mein Twinks bie HdRo raufziehen und natürlich meine Ferien im August genießen =)

Aber meiner Meinung nach sollen die sich nur Zeit lassen, nicht dass ich dann den gleichen Mist wie AoC noch einmal zu hause liegen hab.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. Juli 2008)

Wirklich noch nicht die geringste Ahnung...

Ich glaub ich miete mir einen Kampfbomber, fliege nach Mythic City und zwinge Paul Barnett mir die Klassenbeschreibung des Zeloten, nebst kompletter Skilliste in DMoll Vorzusingen bis ich einschlafe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (3. Juli 2008)

Meine Zelotin wird besser wie dein Zelot ich brauche nen chosen nur anzugucken un der killft für mich die gegner^^

das ist der vorteil^^

aber bis WAAAAAAR! drausen is gehe ich 

Foren lesen, bei Freunden in boxershorts playsi spielen, Vogel füttern, flamen, Vllt alte Leute beleidigen, Hdro Trial spielen,
Kuchen essen, mich auf war freuen, Rpg maker spiele spielen, Mich pflegen(in allen dingen), Beiträge schreiben, 
ab und an mal schwimmen gehen(Brautschau^^), sagte ich schon Kuchen essen? achja Oma besuchen Geld abholen,
hmmm Fahradfahren, Fußball spielen, Ts gespräche führen. etc ec


----------



## Sorzzara (3. Juli 2008)

...Versuchen zumindets einmal schneller in einen neuen Thread zu Posten als Moagim hast du vergessen ^^


Wie machst du das eigentlich? Und wie kommst du bei soviel schreiben noch zum Betatesten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (3. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wie machst du das eigentlich? Und wie kommst du bei soviel schreiben noch zum Betatesten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil bei mir zu 100% eine Gilden-Betaeinladung im July kommt (bin in der liste der zugelassenen)
Diese Mail aber noch nicht da ist.
Sobald sie kommt, darfst du gerne hier alles selbst beantworten^^


----------



## HGVermillion (3. Juli 2008)

Ne, denn wenn Moagim sich ne auszeit nimmt schlägt meine Stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. Juli 2008)

KEINE CHANCE!!!

Die Stelle des FirstAnswerPosters....das ist mein Job von dem du da redest Vermillion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (3. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Weil bei mir zu 100% eine Gilden-Betaeinladung im July kommt (bin in der liste der zugelassenen)
> Diese Mail aber noch nicht da ist.
> Sobald sie kommt, darfst du gerne hier alles selbst beantworten^^



Wenn die Gildenbeta startet und dann die PreOrder-Besitzer kurz darauf (oder gleichzeitig, ka) eingeladen werden, wird es hier im Forum sowieso sehr ruhig werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (3. Juli 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Wenn die Gildenbeta startet und dann die PreOrder-Besitzer kurz darauf (oder gleichzeitig, ka) eingeladen werden, wird es hier im Forum sowieso sehr ruhig werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sicher? PreOrder= keine NDA mehr.

Da "könnte" es hier recht lebhaft werden.


----------



## Rayon (3. Juli 2008)

PreOrder wird denke ich auch nicht mit OpenBeta starten. ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (3. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> KEINE CHANCE!!!
> 
> Die Stelle des FirstAnswerPosters....das ist mein Job von dem du da redest Vermillion
> 
> ...



Wir werden sehen junger Padawan, wir werden sehen. Am besten postest du sofort nach erstellung, und ich erkläre dann die situation so das keine fragem mehr aufkommen, (außer wir haben Blackstorm666 an der Leitung), so haben wir beide was von, du die Posts und ich die Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. Juli 2008)

Klär mich auf über Blackstorm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Klär mich auf über Blackstorm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=47071
viel spaß und lach nicht allzu laut^^


----------



## Brennus Magtus (3. Juli 2008)

Meinen 2ten Lotro Chara auf 50 bringen und alle Diablo 2 Teile noch mal zocken^^
ach ja und Gothic 1-3 nochmal durchzocken^^ ob ich des schaffe......ka


----------



## MadRedCap (3. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=47071
> viel spaß und lach nicht allzu laut^^



Sorry, aber das war mal echt der erste Thread, den ich mir zweimal durchgelesen hab und nachdem ich immer noch Pisse in den Augen hatte.
Selten so gelacht!
Hat mir echt den Tag gerettet!


so far..


----------



## Malarki@buffed (3. Juli 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das war mal echt der erste Thread, den ich mir zweimal durchgelesen hab und nachdem ich immer noch Pisse in den Augen hatte.
> Selten so gelacht!
> Hat mir echt den Tag gerettet!
> 
> ...




Genial, wozu Foren im Stande sind man glaub es kaum.
Ich hoffe nur WoW-Kinder wie dort vorgewarnt bleiben uns fern O_o


----------



## MadRedCap (3. Juli 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Genial, wozu Foren im Stande sind man glaub es kaum.
> Ich hoffe nur WoW-Kinder wie dort vorgewarnt bleiben uns fern O_o



Gell?
Normalerweise schüttele ich beim Lesen der Threads hier mehr resigniert den Kopf. Aussnahmen sind da nur die Erfahrungsberichte von Damokles.
Oder dieser Thread mit Blackstorm666...
Ich glaub, den les ich gleich nochmal...
Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein...


so far..


----------



## HGVermillion (3. Juli 2008)

Ja Blackstorm hat sich als "etwas" beratungsressistent herausgestellt, und ich bin sicher er hätte moagim über kurz oder lang in den wahnsinn getrieben, wenn er nicht schon den ganzen tag am posten gewesen wäre.


----------



## Moagim (3. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ja Blackstorm hat sich als "etwas" beratungsressistent herausgestellt, und ich bin sicher er hätte moagim über kurz oder lang in den wahnsinn getrieben, wenn er nicht schon den ganzen tag am posten gewesen wäre.



Das was daran besonders traurig ist:
So ein Blödsinn kommt immer nur bei Chosen/Blackork/Blackguard

Also liebe Kinderlein: Der Eisenbrecher/Ritter des Sonnenordens/Schwertmeister sind genau eure Klassen. Die machen alle voll fett Damage und halten viiiiiiiel aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (3. Juli 2008)

Beratungsresistent? 
Find ich ein wenig untertrieben...
Aber dieser Schreibstil und diese frivole Denkweise...
Ich lach mich scheckig...


so far...


----------



## sTereoType (3. Juli 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Beratungsresistent?
> Find ich ein wenig untertrieben...
> Aber dieser Schreibstil und diese frivole Denkweise...
> Ich lach mich scheckig...
> ...


arrrrr kannst du das bitte lassen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nacht mich total kirre xD


----------



## MadRedCap (3. Juli 2008)

He, selber Schuld, wenn ihr den Link auch noch in dem Thread postet!
Da musste ja jemand draufgehen...
Man, und wieso bin ich bei so was nie dabei!?

so far...


----------



## sTereoType (3. Juli 2008)

ich meinte eigentlich dein "so far..."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  deswegen war es dick hervorgehoben^^


----------



## elnerda (3. Juli 2008)

ich überbrücke die zeit mit beta spielen


----------



## MadRedCap (4. Juli 2008)

Was hast du dagegen? Lass mir meine Masche... *sniff*
Braucht doch jeder Mensch, oder? Um seine Posts hier stilistisch ein wenig hervorzuheben, setzte ich halt mein ...so far... immer drunter...
Genausowenig wie ich Smileys benutzte. Smileys töten jede menschliche Kommunikation ab. Allerdings liegt das an meiner Chat-Community, da kriegst du teilweise Gästebuch-Einträge, die nur aus Smileys bestehen. Aussagekraft = 0.
Andere (wie ein gewisser Blackstorm666) macht sich halt durch seine niedergeschriebenen Gedankengänge einzigartig. Muahaha...

so far...


----------



## sTereoType (4. Juli 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Was hast du dagegen? Lass mir meine Masche... *sniff*
> Braucht doch jeder Mensch, oder? Um seine Posts hier stilistisch ein wenig hervorzuheben, setzte ich halt mein ...so far... immer drunter...
> Genausowenig wie ich Smileys benutzte. Smileys töten jede menschliche Kommunikation ab. Allerdings liegt das an meiner Chat-Community, da kriegst du teilweise Gästebuch-Einträge, die nur aus Smileys bestehen. Aussagekraft = 0.
> Andere (wie ein gewisser Blackstorm666) macht sich halt durch seine niedergeschriebenen Gedankengänge einzigartig. Muahaha...
> ...


ich hab nichts dagegen aber irgendwie bimmelt dann bei mir immer was im kopp oO ^^ du meinst mit deiner com nicht zufällig jappy?^^


----------



## Moagim (4. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich hab nichts dagegen aber irgendwie bimmelt dann bei mir immer was im kopp oO ^^ du meinst mit deiner com nicht zufällig jappy?^^



Das was in deinem Kopf bimmelt ist nur Tzeentch.....völlig normal und harmlos.


----------



## sTereoType (4. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Das was in deinem Kopf bimmelt ist nur Tzeentch.....völlig normal und harmlos.


Ach dann ist das gar kein riesen großes Forunkel auf mein Rücken sondern ein dritter Arm? Das erklärt alles^^


----------



## MadRedCap (4. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich hab nichts dagegen aber irgendwie bimmelt dann bei mir immer was im kopp oO ^^ du meinst mit deiner com nicht zufällig jappy?^^



Jappy? Noch nie was von gehört. Ich meint eher bsm.de.
Was bimmelt den in deinem Kopf?

so far...
(bimmel, bimmel)


----------



## Krimdor (4. Juli 2008)

Also ich zocke bis WAR-Release nochma die Kampagne von Dawn of War : Dark Crusade durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Krimdor


----------



## Camillo70 (4. Juli 2008)

viel spass


----------



## BS_Norgor (5. Juli 2008)

ich überlebe so: jeden tag stundenlange ts gespräche, im irc sitzen und antworten nebenbei noch browsergames anfangen und evtl en bisschen css spielen


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Juli 2008)

BS_Norgor schrieb:


> ich überlebe so: jeden tag stundenlange ts gespräche, im irc sitzen und antworten nebenbei noch browsergames anfangen und evtl en bisschen css spielen




*Gääähhhhhhn* guten Morgen =)

Zur Zeit hilft mir buffed.de sehr beim Überleben, ohne das Forum hier würd ichs echt nicht aushalten ^^


----------



## Camillo70 (5. Juli 2008)

jo buffed.de ist super viel besser als Pc games oder die anderen sachen. Buffed de bemüht sich sehr Alle news zu beschaffen mit wenig Budget. also buffed de ist das beste.

und das für umsonst.

mfg Camillo


----------

